# Iron Horse...(bluegrass cover band)



## bryanpaul (Jul 13, 2011)

i really like these guys.....theyve got albums that cover metallica, modest mouse, ozzy, etc........check 'em out...... here's a link to download the modest mouse album http://www.mediafire.com/?gljezdwzqzz

shins cover that i like:


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 13, 2011)

have you heard Slaughter of the Bluegrass? same idea , their on yt


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah, i like their metallica cover album "fade to bluegrass" a lot.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 13, 2011)

nice! sometimes covers are so much better than the original music lol


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 13, 2011)

MURT said:


> have you heard Slaughter of the Bluegrass? same idea , their on yt


that shit's good ! ..........yeah, matt, that metallica album is awesome ...


----------

